# Planning to move back USA, Safe or fail?



## Carte (Aug 23, 2010)

Heey,

I am a american citizen of 19 year, currently in College, only being living abroad in Belgium, most of my childhood.. 
A parents choice, but now I dont like living in Belgium, and dont feel at home with the language and the people, their nice, but it just doesnt feel right.. 

So Im planning to move away. and seriusly would like to go back, to the USA !

Only I feel, like there is a pile of things, to think about..
And my parents, are not a big support, and keep saying that America is unsafe, and dangerous to live, the healthcare is realy terrible, and there is alot of murder, since alot of people have guns.

I personally think thats a little exacerbated, but of course, there are some things I realy need to take into consideration, before moving ! :

-What is a safe, big city to live?
-With cheap appartments/rent-able housing ?
-In which state, is their good laws, and perhaps a good healthcare system?
-A city, where there are plenty of jobs?
-A safe place, where are also good friendly people, who are social, so I can quickly network, and meet new people ?

These are some of the biggest questions, and most important.

Anyone, who can share advice, about Life in America, and perhaps even recommend a city or two, that would be very much apreciated 

and please let me know, is America now-a-days, such a terror to live? 

Thanks !


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Would someone please show me first gun which committed a murder? Sorry, my hobby horse.

There is no "safe" place. Reading European news makes me glad I am not there. Get your taxes done, file with Selective Service and finish youre current education. Learn a bit about the US - even the Civics Course required for potential new citizens may be of help to you going by your questions. Learn English.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your parents have been reading the US media from a European perspective for too long. But, you need to be ready for your own form of culture shock should you move back there without understanding what you're getting yourself into.



> -What is a safe, big city to live?


Cities in America have safe and not-so-safe areas. The big problem for newcomers is knowing how to recognize a "bad" neighborhood or area from a "nice" one. It's a kind of street smarts you develop after living there for a while.



> -With cheap appartments/rent-able housing ?


Cheap apartments normally go with the "bad" areas. Or you wind up in outlying areas where you need a car to be able to get into the cities where the jobs and activities are located.



> -In which state, is their good laws, and perhaps a good healthcare system?


Forget a healthcare system. Only Massachusetts has a mandatory health insurance system somewhat similar to what will come into force in 2014 nationwide. There are issues with that - and healthcare insurance is still very expensive when compared to European national healthcare systems.

No state (that I'm aware of) has a hammerlock on "good" laws. Each state has its peculiarities - its pluses and minuses. Most people live where they can find a job and learn to deal with the state laws as they encounter them.


> -A city, where there are plenty of jobs?


Dream on. It's a tough world out there - both in the US and most other places. The availability of jobs is very difficult right now, but even in the best of times it depends on what sort of work you're qualified to do. 



> -A safe place, where are also good friendly people, who are social, so I can quickly network, and meet new people ?


By nature, Americans tend to be friendly - far more open to "strangers" than is often the case in Europe. But just like in Europe, there are social conventions you need to learn in order to integrate into the local society. Networking is the national sport, but there are ways to do that, and not to. 

Net-net, there is no one place or city or region that is "best" for finding a job and getting yourself established. The "best" place is where you can find a job in your profession and where you feel most comfortable, and it can take some time and some moving around to find that perfect fit.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Carte said:


> Heey,
> 
> I am a american citizen of 19 year, currently in College, only being living abroad in Belgium, most of my childhood..
> A parents choice, but now I dont like living in Belgium, and dont feel at home with the language and the people, their nice, but it just doesnt feel right..
> ...


The grass isn't always greener kid.

I'd stick with the US, it's a lot better than you think. Coming from the UK I can tell you the guns are all in the hands of the cops and criminals for the most part.
When you get older you may see that citizens owning guns is a good thing.


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

Not the guns don't keep people rubbish again
Yes guns don't kill people, but its much easier if you have a gun
Nuclear bombs and missle don't kill people either, but you still don't want iran and Korea to have them do you.

Rant over anyway.
Bev has pretty much hit the nail on the head, all cities have good and bad areas, to avoid the guns avoid the bad areas, but good areas are more expensive. And I don't care who you are there is always culture shock going to live in America. And how friendly people are is down to the individual people. Some americans are arrogant xenophobic closed minded media lead racists, and some are the nicest and friendliest souls you'll ever meet. It's as ever the luck of the draw,


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Forget a healthcare system. Only Massachusetts has a mandatory health insurance system somewhat similar to what will come into force in 2014 nationwide. There are issues with that - and healthcare insurance is still very expensive when compared to European national healthcare systems.


Don't forget Hawaii. They have had mandatory healthcare for about 38 more years than Massachusetts has.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

BritishGav said:


> Not the guns don't keep people rubbish again
> Yes guns don't kill people, but its much easier if you have a gun
> Nuclear bombs and missle don't kill people either, but you still don't want iran and Korea to have them do you.
> 
> ...


Once a socialist always a socialist I guess.

Sorry dude but you are seriously blinkered on guns if you think like that.
If guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns and spree killers will use knives, cars or petrol and lighters in subways like they do in Japan, China and Russia etc.
Guns have pretty much built america from 1776 and if you're in the countryside you're likely to see the law-abiding folks Open-Carrying compared to the city were CCW are the norm.
Rant over.

Stay away from New York city, Chicago and Los Angeles unless you dig the democrat controlled vibes.
Basically the USA is like 50 different countries, it all has something for someone.
Good luck.


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

Letting everyone have guns has always been a recless idea, and you can try and justify it as much as you want but the murder rates don't lie. When someone gets shot in another western country its a tragedy, in America it's a back page headline. Maybe you needed them in 1776, but things change, that was a long time ago


----------



## djpdx1 (Aug 29, 2010)

*America and guns, from a US cop*

I visited this forum because of my upcoming retirement and dream to live in France. I am a patriot and love the USA-I would die for my country. But it no longer is the place that it once was. As a law enforcement agent, I see guns, shootings, family fights, bank robberies and completely senseless gun deaths nearly every day. The person that said everyone should have a gun is just crazy. I live in Portland, Oregon, an absolutely beautiful place to live and work but with guns and murders all over. Just like the rest of the USA. 

The US is massively in debt, has a military larger than every other country in the world combined and paid for on the backs of its citizens, it has exported most of its better paying jobs, and now relies on service jobs, mostly part time without benefits, for even its new college graduates. The politicians spend most of their time campaigning for political donations for their reelections, which come primarily from corporations and the wealthy. Who do you think they truly represent? Unions have declined to the point that they represent about 4% of the population mostly in the government sector like my own job.

The 2014 health care bill is a weak partially funded disaster that benefits mostly insurance companies. Insurance will still cost 10 to 20,000 dollars per year and more and more businesses are cutting it because it is too expensive. The new bill does not change that, only requires many more people to purchase it. When I retire in the next year, I will lose my health insurance and will be unable to purchase any more simply because I am a diabetic. So I will sell my beautiful home, take my union pension, and move to France with a beautiful new home that I will pay cash for. I will purchase inexpensive health insurance and enjoy a country that values it industry, farms, small towns, and above all its citizens instead of its big corporations and huge strip malls. 

The USA is a beautiful country from coast to coast but it is in serious decline. Visit it but don't dream of living in it unless you are wealthy. You can watch American TV on the internet. Watch MSNBC, CNN, ABC and CBS. Watch the news programs and Google the "US gun violence" for the huge amount of stories of gun deaths and maiming. If you must go there, strongly consider Canada which is similar but has gun laws and national health care. I look forward to my visit to the Bergerac area next month and hope to be a resident there soon. 

Sorry for the novel and I hope to converse with expats from the UK and US as I plan my move to France. Thanks for the great site.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

WOW, "djpdx1" took the words straight out of my mouth !!! Bravo !!! Contrary to common knowledge that most Americans are non-thinking, idiot sheep, here's one that's the total opposite - but then again his profession let's him witness the reality of the USA, not the Bullsh*t propaganda the corporate owned media and flipped out, extreme right wing throws out there. Yep, this is a VERY violent and crazy country were guns are now viewed as no big deal - easier to buy legally than a 16 year old can buy a can of beer. Well, they are a big effing deal, they kill people where if the gun wasn't present the death/injury wouldn't occur. It's MUCH harder to kill someone with a knife, that takes total physical contact, that is psychologically and physically MUCH harder to do. But remember, Guns don't kill people..... people with guns that fire bullets do....

Our "Universal Health Care System" is NON - EXISTENT until you're 65 years old (Medicare kicks in) and then it's only 80% coverage. I had a senior family member wind up in the hospital in 1991 suffering from a Massive Heart Attack. She died 6 hours after arriving at the hospital. They never operated because they never could stabilize her weak erratic heart beat long enough to do so. Long story short, the Heart surgeon (who never ended up doing any surgery on her) wanted $5,000.00 USD for about 4 hours at the Hospital (he had to come in at 7am on a holiday, he was on call - poor baby couldn't sleep in - tisk tisk) US run Medicare said F-off and gave him $2,000.00. The ENTIRE cost of the 7 hours (5 minute Ambulance ride, 6 hours Intensive Care Unit, Heart Specialist, Nurses, etc) was, are you sitting down? $36,000.00 USD (that's 36 THOUSAND US Dollars), this is 1991, almost 20 years ago. Thank God she had the 20% gap insurance or our family would have had to pay $7,200.00 - that's not pocket change..... it's just effing insane what's going on here !!! Being self employed my girl friend and I pay about $700 a month for sh*t health insurance that we've never used (but you have to have it or they can take your house away (as you file for personal bankruptcy - unpayable Health bills are the #1 reason for personal bankruptcies in the US) if you come up with a major hospital stay and can't pay the unbelievable, rip off prices.)

I can go on and on but I'll let "djpdx1's" very complete description speak for itself. My comments would just be redundant to his excellent AND ACCURATE description. Yes, the USA was once a great country (would I die for it? I wouldn't stub my toe for the 2010 version) but is now nothing but a toilet and an effing nightmare. I've been lucky enough to travel the world my entire adult life (from 17 yrs old on) and after visiting about 80 countries and living in a few of them including having a small apartment in Paris (which I don't visit often enough unfortunately) since late 2001 - thanks to 9/11 to get me moving on THAT purchase when the Dollar was 15% stronger than the Euro - Goodbye to those days. I knew 9/11 was going to be used by the US Government for every excuse from invading Iraq (ah, 15 out of 19 of the terrorists highjackers were Saudi's which is not EXACTLY Iraq, it's Saudi Arabia but that's where most of the Middle East oil is. F it, let's not argue over minor side issues - get that "Shock and Awe" in Iraq going.... and don't kill too many women and children, OK? looks bad) to taking away your basic human rights little by little, It's happening now (worse and supersonic under Bush/Cheney but the ball's in motion, no stopping it now) and it's only a matter of time before fascism will be the new mantra - "for our own good - to keep you safe" the political whores will tell us. They'll say ANYTHING to keep the Military Industrial Complex and giant Corporations happy and rolling in fresh cash. Some of which comes back to them for their super crazy expensive campaigns. The Presidential Campaigns last for about 2 years, think of the costs for a moment - it's BEYOND insane !! What, 2 or 3 months to repeat the same bullsh*t garbage over and over isn't long enough?).

Well, the empire is crumbling but 95% of it's citizens are too busy watching "Dancing With the Stars" to notice that they are nothing but tax paying slaves getting back almost ZERO services for their tax money. "Those who do not learn from the past are doomed to repeat it" or something like that. Since 92% of America's high school grads in 2009 didn't know GEORGE WASHINGTON was the first US President I doubt they know much about past Empires (the USA being the newest member in the Empire club). So, in closing, America is a nightmare and I'm trying to figure out how to be an almost full time expat, my situation is very complicated having a business here that can't be moved to France but where there's a will there's a way. I WILL figure it out and make it happen. 

Oh, safe place to live in America? yeah , on a 54 foot Jeanneau sail boat/yacht in the Pacific ocean half way between the West Coast and Hawaii, you'll be safe there...... probably. I can truly say I hate this place. Zoom (Stuck in the United States of Pure Greed)


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I'm generally a big fan of America.
Home Sweet Home - always will be no matter where I live.

Kinda surprised that more people haven't shouted their favorite city from the rooftops by now.
Try Austin, Texas. Great scene for people in their early 20s and 30s at the beginning of a career.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

BritishGav said:


> Letting everyone have guns has always been a recless idea, and you can try and justify it as much as you want but the murder rates don't lie. When someone gets shot in another western country its a tragedy, in America it's a back page headline. Maybe you needed them in 1776, but things change, that was a long time ago


Err, if you endorse a family not having the right to protect themselves with a firearm then you, sir, are encouraging slavery and tyranny.
If you want examples of these look at what Hitler, Chairman Mao, Stalin and many other dictators did in history. They disarmed the public, starting with the jews (in Hitlers case).

Fact, the more households have firearms the less likely it is of home-invasion/theft etc.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> Fact, the more households have firearms the less likely it is of home-invasion/theft etc.


Biggest bunch of bullsh*t I've ever heard. Most Europeans have never even seen a real gun and they out live us by a considerable number of years. Where do you get your twisted so called logic from? Which coloring book (or is it an NRA handbook, both with about the same level of intelligence) Check the stats genius, we have one of the highest murder rates in the world AND also VERY easy access to guns, legally and otherwise. Not so in most of Europe or Japan and they have very low "death/injury by gunshot" numbers. Duh, at what point did your brain shut down? (just curious). Zoom, ready to vomit - double digit I.Q.'s EVERYWHERE !! Get me out of this crazy effing place (USA).......


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm just glad to see not every american thinks that way
The NRA is one of the worst things about America


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm convinced now that this forum is seriously anti-gun and has people I disagree with led by a franco-phile.

The USA has a high murder rate because it's a country of over 300 million you imbecile!
The UK has a population of 65 million plus but if you base it on per-capita the murder rates are actually as high in the UK!
The UK has crippling gun laws AND you CANNOT defend yourself with a penknife let alone a firearm.
You actually reside in France according to your profile and I can see why.
I can't understand why there's a hatred of one of the cornerstones that built the USA. 
In fact, why are you even on a forum concerning the USA if you hate guns so much?


[Underlined area edited by moderator to stay within forum rules -- please do not use personal insults]


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

Murders (per capita) statistics - countries compared - NationMaster

# 24 United States: 0.042802 per 1,000 people 
# 40 France: 0.0173272 per 1,000 people 
# 46 United Kingdom: 0.0140633 per 1,000 people


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

BritishGav said:


> Murders (per capita) statistics - countries compared - NationMaster
> 
> # 24 United States: 0.042802 per 1,000 people
> # 40 France: 0.0173272 per 1,000 people
> # 46 United Kingdom: 0.0140633 per 1,000 people


Oh dear! We mustn't let the facts get in the way of people's opinions, must we!


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Well murders isn't necessarily with:

A: A firearm

B: A lawful gun owner who isn't a criminal to start with

C: Involving someone who is armed is the first place (and could of prevented the murder).

So I suggest you get your facts correct and provide some statistics which show gun crime in the US compared to the UK.

However if you want to harp on about that quoted list I can then answer that Columbia, Jamaica, Mexico, S. Africa and Russia have some of the strictest gun controls in the world. They are all in the top 10

Guess that didn't prevent them having higher violence than the USA did it?

You anti-gunners are truly astounding in your blinkered mentality.

Here's one for you folks:






You'll see it isn't the USA with the highest reported crime rates in the world if you care to watch the whole thing


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

I give up.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

FOLKS!!!
There will always be pro and anti when it comes to firearms. Most of the anti I have met never had any actual experience with guns but made their mind up by second and third hand information. Nor had any of them been in a situation where a firearm and experience handling it would have made a difference for them or someone else. Exposure in Europe can be hard to come by. But everybody is entitled to their opinion. We do not have to share it. I am pro from a standpoint of sport, hunt, defense, income, visa, objects of art to be hoarded and no firearm has ever been fired by itself. 
Can we get back to OP's issues?


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Well I see that we have the usual left wing lunatics ranting and raving. They are the "hate America" loons. Don't pay any attention to them. They are just bitter malcontents.

The fact is that there are many beautiful safe areas in the US to live. Yes, there are some bad areas but that is true of everywhere. I have lived in many areas around the US. I have also lived in Canada, Mexico, and Venezuela. You need to do some research on the different areas as there is a lot of variation in climate, topography, etc. My 2 favorite large cities to live in are San Diego and San Jose both in California. Austin, Texas is pretty nice. There are hundreds of good places.


----------



## djpdx1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, a rather vitriolic reply but you're obviously irritated and I don't blame you. Look at the "occupy Wall Street" and other cities and you'll see that our angst is shared but others. I visited SW France on my visit and came away more in love with France than ever. I recognize the pitfalls, and am hoping to make the transition as easily as possible; 1. Learn the language as best as possible; learn the culture and history; 3. recognize that there are problems in France including a large bureaucracy; build connections before I go. 

Being a huge World War II buff, I am interested in lower Normandy or Brittainy. Bev, I'm not sure whether you still are following this post, but how is the weather in your neck of the woods? I live in Oregon where it is dreary gray and rainy for eight solid months (this year ten) and I love the green. I can live in some rain and gray but I need some sunny weather. 
I am stuck between SW France and NW France and am planning an extended (three weeks) visit there in April. Any advice would be appreciated.

David


----------



## djpdx1 (Aug 29, 2010)

JohnSoCal said:


> Well I see that we have the usual left wing lunatics ranting and raving. They are the "hate America" loons. Don't pay any attention to them. They are just bitter malcontents.
> 
> The fact is that there are many beautiful safe areas in the US to live. Yes, there are some bad areas but that is true of everywhere. I have lived in many areas around the US. I have also lived in Canada, Mexico, and Venezuela. You need to do some research on the different areas as there is a lot of variation in climate, topography, etc. My 2 favorite large cities to live in are San Diego and San Jose both in California. Austin, Texas is pretty nice. There are hundreds of good places.



So if I disagree with you and offer an opinion contrary to yours, I am a "left wing lunatic", a "hate America" loon, and a "bitter malcontent". Really? I have worked in the public safety sector for thirty years in both law enforcement and as a paramedic. I have seen America's problems up close. I don't hate my fellow citizens, just the politics in our country that rewards corporations with citizenship, while cutting much of the social benefits of ordinary citizens, and exporting our manufacturing and high paying jobs overseas to [mostly] Asia and closer, to Mexico. In the U.S., Exxon makes 15 billion dollars last year, pays zero tax and and receives a tax credit for 500 million. Plus, we're all over the world with bases in Japan, Italy, England, Germany, etc. Really? We have a massive deficit and we're are also the world's military? Cutting benefits and exporting jobs and spending massive amounts on arms, including our #1 position as arms dealer to the world. Love it or leave it. I prefer both but choose the latter.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

djpdx1 said:


> Wow, a rather vitriolic reply but you're obviously irritated and I don't blame you. Look at the "occupy Wall Street" and other cities and you'll see that our angst is shared but others. I visited SW France on my visit and came away more in love with France than ever. I recognize the pitfalls, and am hoping to make the transition as easily as possible; 1. Learn the language as best as possible; learn the culture and history; 3. recognize that there are problems in France including a large bureaucracy; build connections before I go.
> 
> Being a huge World War II buff, I am interested in lower Normandy or Brittainy. Bev, I'm not sure whether you still are following this post, but how is the weather in your neck of the woods? I live in Oregon where it is dreary gray and rainy for eight solid months (this year ten) and I love the green. I can live in some rain and gray but I need some sunny weather.
> I am stuck between SW France and NW France and am planning an extended (three weeks) visit there in April. Any advice would be appreciated.
> ...


This is really a rather old thread that seems to have come to life. How about hopping over to the France section to talk about your plans?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

What is to be an American, anyway? :usa2: Being an American is a state of heart and mind. It's the idea not where you are physically located. Sam Adams (not the beer but the real person) wrote:


~_ All men have a right
to remain in a state of nature as long as they please;
and in case of intolerable oppression, civil or religious,
to leave the society they belong to, and enter into another_. ~

followed by Thomas Jefferson - 

~_We hold these truths to be self–evident,
That all men are created equal,
That they are endowed by their Creator
with certain unalienable Rights,
That among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.–
That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men,
Deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed_.~ 


A lot of people realize (and without shame) that we can carry the idea of the American dream anywhere we go, and that it doesn't have to be restricted to a physical location. :grouphug:


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

*Come on, I have HORRIBLE USA Health Care*



stormgal said:


> What is to be an American, anyway? :usa2: Being an American is a state of heart and mind. It's the idea not where you are physically located. THOMAS JEFFERSON wrote:
> 
> ~_We hold these truths to be self–evident,
> That all men are created equal,
> ...


Oh man, you had me laughing SO HARD that I almost had to rush to the hospital (and I have HORRIBLE USA Health Care Coverage - self employed , you know? !!!). What are all these silly quotes? They're just words from LONG AGO that don't apply to any reality I know of today. Carry the idea of the American dream anywhere I go? The first thing I do is scrape that Bull Sh*t off the bottom of my shoes when I land in a new country. This stuff is a bigger childish dream than the "It's a Small World" ride at Disney world/land. Come on man, get a clue. These ain't the days to be totally naive, your head living in "Fantasy Land". One must be awake and aware - The Revolution is coming !!!. "OCCUPY" will prevail !!! Zoom


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Oh man, you had me laughing SO HARD that I almost had to rush to the hospital (and I have HORRIBLE USA Health Care Coverage - self employed , you know? !!!). What are all these silly quotes? They're just words from LONG AGO that don't apply to any reality I know of today. Carry the idea of the American dream anywhere I go? The first thing I do is scrape that Bull Sh*t off the bottom of my shoes when I land in a new country. This stuff is a bigger childish dream than the "It's a Small World" ride at Disney world/land. Come on man, get a clue. These ain't the days to be totally naive, your head living in "Fantasy Land". One must be awake and aware - The Revolution is coming !!!. "OCCUPY" will prevail !!! Zoom


Come on. What is this Occupy mess? They are probably a bunch of drug taking hippies like there were back in the 60's and 70's. I highly doubt they will be able to prevail only to lay in the streets and tents and tha's it. My opinion of them being drug taking hippies is due to the video I seen where there were a few singing a song called F**k the USA. Occupy will fail. America has it's faults just like the rest of the world.


----------



## Kristiii12 (Nov 4, 2011)

Carte said:


> Heey,
> 
> I am a american citizen of 19 year, currently in College, only being living abroad in Belgium, most of my childhood..
> A parents choice, but now I dont like living in Belgium, and dont feel at home with the language and the people, their nice, but it just doesnt feel right..
> ...


First, I would like to say that I live in New York City and have not had a problem with it at all. I walk through a bad neighborhood every day when I walk to class. Sure, it's not the worst but you just need to mind your own business and don't talk to anyone who talks to you. I've also been on the subway at around 2am by myself. It's not as bad as everyone says it is. You just need to get used to living there and learn quickly where not to go and how to act. A NY'er can spot a tourist very easily. 

Oh, and to the person who said NY is only liberal, it's not. There are plenty of conservatives in NYC, Long Island and Upstate. 

But anyway, to answer your questions, I went to school for a little while in Nashville, Tennessee. The people are super nice! It's not a huge city but it's pretty big. It's not to "*******" unless you go to some of the suburbs. Although, the suburbs are either wealthy or poor. The rent there is super cheap! Or at least, compared to what it is in New York. 

As for the healthcare thing, you're on your own anywhere in the United States, basically. And a city/town is only as unsafe as you make it. Don't mess around with the wrong crowds, don't go in the wrong neighborhoods. It's that simple. Sure, they have a lot of guns in Tennessee but that's because all they do is hunt (animals). I believe the job market is pretty good in Nashville, as well.

Hope that helps a little bit!



-Kristi


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Carte,

Are you also a Belgian citizen? Belgium allows dual citizenship since 2008. If not, I think that you should be sure to take dual nationality before you leave (I assume that you are eligible since you've been here for presumably longer than 3 years). 

You might not like Belgium now, but you also have no idea how the US is. You should always have a way back, and if you move to the US before taking out Belgian citizenship you won't be able to come back easily now that you are over 18 and no longer dependent upon your parents' visa status. 

Keep in mind also that Belgian citizenship would also open up the possibility to live in 30 other EU/EEA countries in the future, which you shouldn't throw away! Just my two cents.


----------



## madialevin (Dec 3, 2011)

@Bev

Couldn't agree with you more! As with most things in life, it's all about perspective! I think most newbies should realize that this is going to be an epic adventur. And although you get as much info and advice as you can, you will be making up a lot of it as you go along. At leats that's my philosophy and approach.


----------



## djpdx1 (Aug 29, 2010)

I know that the right to bear arms is now enshirined in the constitution even though many scholars believe that the right was intended to be a civilian military. The Oxford English Dictionary defines the term 'to bear arms' as: "to serve as a soldier, do military service, fight,". Its too late to argue that now, in spite of the tens of thousands of annual guns deaths in the US. I believe we should tax ammunition. If each bullet had a $250 tax, you had better believe that there would be far fewer road rage shootings, domestic beefs with a window shot out, stray bullets hitting sleeping children, and random gunfire in urban neighborhoods. Where do we US citizens draw the line? Anti-tank guns? rocket powered grenades? High velocity armor piercing bullets? Shoulder launched SAM missles? Neuclear weapons? The contitution doesn't limit those "rights" so they must be okay? The National Rifle Association will not tolerate any "abridging" of "the right to bear arms", even high velocity assault rifles. They protect that by donating millions of dollars to politicians. Our founders are rolling over in their graves.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

djpdx1 said:


> I know that the right to bear arms is now enshirined in the constitution even though many scholars believe that the right was intended to be a civilian military. The Oxford English Dictionary defines the term 'to bear arms' as: "to serve as a soldier, do military service, fight,". Its too late to argue that now, in spite of the tens of thousands of annual guns deaths in the US. I believe we should tax ammunition. If each bullet had a $250 tax, you had better believe that there would be far fewer road rage shootings, domestic beefs with a window shot out, stray bullets hitting sleeping children, and random gunfire in urban neighborhoods. Where do we US citizens draw the line? Anti-tank guns? rocket powered grenades? High velocity armor piercing bullets? Shoulder launched SAM missles? Neuclear weapons? The contitution doesn't limit those "rights" so they must be okay? The National Rifle Association will not tolerate any "abridging" of "the right to bear arms", even high velocity assault rifles. They protect that by donating millions of dollars to politicians. Our founders are rolling over in their graves.


And what does that have to do with "planing to move back to the US, safe or fail"? Please post your political views on an appropriate forum. Thank you.


----------

